# Boise, Idaho Newbie



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk!*


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Idahofish. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT:teeth:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome aboard. Have fun


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------

